# New to vintage bicycles, seeking info on Hedstrom 12" No Brakes



## k3wl_br33z3 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to the world of vintage bicycles and was curious about a children's bicycle that I found going through a family estate. I would place the bicycle in the 1960's period of manufacturing. It is a Hedstrom "No Brakes" 12" boys bicycle. There is a pedal brake attached to the frame that drags on the rear tire to stop the bicycles. I have never seen anything like this and my internet searches haven't been much help either. I'm just curious if this is a bicycle I should gently clean up and preserve or strip it and turn it into a usable and unique bicycle for a kid. Any input would be appreciated because I have been striking out finding any history or estimated value of this bicycle. I do know that Hedstrom was a toy company based outside of Cleveland when I was a kid but I don't know much more than that. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2017)

This bike has little to no collector value so I don't think you can hurt it by refurbishing it and giving it to a kid to ride. V/r Shawn


----------

